# 4th Annual Chilean Juice Workshop



## PRESQUEISLEWINE (Feb 16, 2015)

Come discover the professional tips and techniques for a better wine with your Chilean Juice Pails. This is your opportunity to ask any questions you may have about the Chilean winemaking process, and gain insider insight. This year we will also be featuring frozen Spanish must pails. Learn how to make authentic Spanish wine from these 5.3 gallon pails.

*FREE Workshop: Saturday, February 21st, 2015 from 9:45am-1pm
Luther Memorial Church in Erie,PA*

Attendees will be offered* first choice and lowest prices *on Chilean Juice Pail varieties so be sure to reserve your seat today by calling us at 800-488-7492!

Learn more about the workshop here or give us a call, we would love to hear from you!


----------



## firstime (Feb 19, 2015)

Where is the workshop.


----------



## Bergmann (Feb 19, 2015)

firstime said:


> Where is the workshop.



This is just a guess but I would say: Luther Memorial Church in Erie,PA


----------



## firstime (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks bergman. I just received the addy. It was on the desktop version.


----------

